# Aquaponic Gardening for shelter food.



## dataman19 (Dec 4, 2011)

Has anyone thought of an aquaponics Garden for their shelters, or am I the only one who sees the benefit?
...
Dave
Phoenix, AZ


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Aquaponics and more!*

I think aquaponics would be a great renewable food source. But I also think that raising fish would also be a great way to have an ongoing source of protein.

I have been working lots of hours for many years, and just have not gotten there, but really believe we could/should all be moving forward in this, if at all possible.

I think of all the hot tubs in America that are being pulled out and abandoned.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

The biggest drawback to me is the system MUST have power 24/7 to circulate the water so the fish stay alive. May not be feasible when TSHTF. Not cost effective to run a gennie for long periods of time especially when no one else has any power and eventually one will run out of fuel.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

goatlady said:


> The biggest drawback to me is the system MUST have power 24/7 to circulate the water so the fish stay alive. May not be feasible when TSHTF. Not cost effective to run a gennie for long periods of time especially when no one else has any power and eventually one will run out of fuel.


if your 'tank' is the size of a pool or smaller, the act of cleaning it manually will agitate the water enough to oxygenate it... unless you have too many fish for the volume 

there are many aquaculture sites/forums that have information on how many fish can be raised for various sized habitats


----------

